# Help with ICD9 codes



## Gemini18 (May 13, 2009)

Please help with this:

Discharge diagnoses:

1. Helicobacter pylori gastritis
2. Hypoparathyroidism
3. Hypocalcemia
4. Hyperphosphatemia

I have: 535.00, 041.86, 275.41 and 252.1

What was previously coded: 275.41, 560.1, and 252.1


----------



## kumeena (May 13, 2009)

I agree with you


----------



## heatherwinters (May 13, 2009)

*Hyperphosphatemia*

What code did you use for Hyperphosphatemia?  Your code selection looks good to me based on the list you posted.


----------



## Gemini18 (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks*



heatherwinters said:


> What code did you use for Hyperphosphatemia?  Your code selection looks good to me based on the list you posted.





Hi Heather -

 I didn't use one for that, I only have space for 4 ICD9 codes,  I did have 275.3.


----------

